# Feeling deceived...



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't mean to be crying sour grapes, but I am feeling deceived by Dish about the cost of the 622. At no time before getting my 1st month's bill did I hear anything about having to pay the DVR fee as well as add't receiver fee (when the 622 would be the only receiver). It wasn't mentioned on this forum, it wasn't mentioned by the CSR when I orderd the 622 on Feb. 1st, and it wasn't mentioned on the sheet of paper I signed when it was installed. 

I would think it would be important for Dish to notify existing users that if they upgrade, they will be charged an additional $6 on top of any extra fees and increased prices for metal packages. I would have been happier if they didn't do it so deceptively, instead just charging more for the packages, or the 622 upgrade fee. 

Don't get me wrong, I am happy with the 622, but the experience is a little less sweet with the knowledge that I have been "duped" for $11/month fees when I had previously been paying $5, and for another 18 months at that. There have been a lot of comments on these forums of how Dish doesn't seem to appreciate their existing customers, and this seems another example of them taking us for granted. I wouldn't hesitate to leave them for another provider if the opportunity arose, as they certainly haven't invested any effort in creating loyalty with us.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

liferules said:


> I don't mean to be crying sour grapes, but I am feeling deceived by Dish about the cost of the 622. At no time before getting my 1st month's bill did I hear anything about having to pay the DVR fee as well as add't receiver fee (when the 622 would be the only receiver). It wasn't mentioned on this forum, it wasn't mentioned by the CSR when I orderd the 622 on Feb. 1st, and it wasn't mentioned on the sheet of paper I signed when it was installed.
> ...


As far as I was told, it is NOT an additional receiver fee but a lease fee for the 622. So we're not only paying the upfront $299.99 to lease the 622 but also a monthly fee of $6.00. I'm will be in the same situation once my 622 arrives. I will have only one receiver (the 622) but will have a DVR fee of $5.98 plus the lease fee of $6.00.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

This is exactly why I BOUGHT my 622.....no $6 monthly fee!!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> This is exactly why I BOUGHT my 622.....no $6 monthly fee!!


Way to go.:sure:

When will you have accumulated enough $6 monthly savings to recoup the cost of buying it?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

From the prices I have seen it looks like 5.5 years is the break even point.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> From the prices I have seen it looks like 5.5 years is the break even point.


Add in the Opportunity Cost of that money over 5.5 years also. I figure a couple of bucks/mos in potential interest on that lumb sum of cash. Probably adds 2 more years to the break even.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Since I only have a 622 (1 set on the HD feed and 4 sets on the SD feed) I do not pay this fee. The $6 is built into the cost of the extra $20 for HD. 

I too hate how they nickel and dime you to death but we can't have it both ways. We want state of the art but we want it for free?

If they dropped the $6 fee but charge $499 instead of $299 would that make us feel better?

If the increased the fee to $10 a month but charged us only $99 would that be better?

My point is that the equipment costs so much and it has to be paid for. No matter how they do it the 622 is an expensive item.

While you can argue how they should break up the costs the simple fact is that Dish is not going to just give away something that costs them $500+ for free.

-JB

P.S. If anything is unfair it is forcing people who have extra receivers into paying the $6 even if they own their own equipment. IE: If I own a 811 and rent a 622 why should I pay the $6 if I do not pay the $6 if I only have a 622? Yes I should pay the extra receiver fee but why the $6?


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

Dish Network did not do a good job provide facts about the offer. The CSRs didn't/don't know a heck of lot about the Dish'n it up! offer. If asked, they could locate an answer to a question. It is best if you already know the answer, since chances are their reply will be incorrect.

I did read about the lease fee in this forum. So I expected it and looked for the fee in the documentation provided at install time.

The document you should have signed when the receiver was installed did mention the lease fee. It was called something similar to "DISH'n it up! 18 Month Commitment". It states:

"Equipment Rental Fee: A non-refundable equipment rental fee of $6.00 per month (in the case of a model ViP211 or ViP622 receiver) or $5.00 per month (in all other cases) will be charged to your account for each Receiver added to your account (or exchanged for a Receiver you owned) under this promotion;"


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Way to go.:sure:
> 
> When will you have accumulated enough $6 monthly savings to recoup the cost of buying it?


Here we go again....

My 811, 510,301 were FREE as a promo to become a dish customer 2 years ago. I sold my 811 and 510 to pay for my 921 a year ago. I just sold my 921 for $390 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5876175771&ssPageName=STRK:MESO:IT (see the link if you don't believe me), my 301 for $50 and my dp34 switch for $20. Dish agreed to install a dish 1000 for me free of charge if I BOUGHT my 622, which I did for $644 (including shipping) over 6 weeks ago. So if you do the math, you will see that I BOUGHT my 622 for less than $200, while most of you paid $299 to LEASE it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And yet you still have to pay the $5.98 DVR Fee ... It's only the lease fee that you are saving (after selling your other stuff).


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

James Long said:


> And yet you still have to pay the $5.98 DVR Fee ... It's only the lease fee that you are saving (after selling your other stuff).


I NEVER stated I don't have to pay the $5.98 DVR fee. I do not have to pay the $6 Equipment rental fee that the others in this thread are frustrated with. I ONLY have a 622 on my account and since I own it I don't pay anything monthly for it, if I were to lease it, then I would be paying $6/mo. ALSO, as I've stated elsewhere, by owning it, I can also change my programming at will without fear of violating any sort of min. requirement. (Which I JUST did by dropping my HDPACK my bill dropped from $77/mo to $27/mo during the spring/summer mo's.)


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> I NEVER stated I don't have to pay the $5.98 DVR fee. I do not have to pay the $6 Equipment rental fee that the others in this thread are frustrated with. I ONLY have a 622 on my account and since I own it I don't pay anything monthly for it, if I were to lease it, then I would be paying $6/mo. ALSO, as I've stated elsewhere, by owning it, I can also change my programming at will without fear of violating any sort of min. requirement. (Which I JUST did by dropping my HDPACK my bill dropped from $77/mo to $27/mo during the spring/summer mo's.)


I rent the 622 and I don't pay the $6 lease fee as it's the only reciever on my account. 

Adding/dropping is a flexability that I do not have thou.

-JB


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

jrb531 said:


> I rent the 622 and I don't pay the $6 lease fee as it's the only reciever on my account.
> 
> Adding/dropping is a flexability that I do not have thou.
> 
> -JB


JB, have you actually seen your bill? If so, I don't know how you did it, because I have emailed and called Dish and I am still getting billed:

DishHD Bronze w/locals $54.99
Addl receiver access fee $6
Dish Network DVR Service fee $5.98

They are adamant that the addl receiver fee is actually a HD fee, and it is not included with HD packages. They state that there is another $6 fee that is waived with subscription to the HD packages. See this thread for more details..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55502

4 fees can be billed with the DIU plan:
1. $6 Equipment rental fee (for 622 and 211) or $5 for all others.
2. $5.98 Dish DVR fee (non-refundable)
3. $5 Outlet Programming Access Fee (refundable if Dish can confirm you are using the same land-based phone line)
4. $6 HD Enabling fee (*refundable if you subscribe to one of the HD packages)

If anyone else has had success convincing them to drop the charges, please let me know...


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Liferules, you are unfortunately correct.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Way to go.:sure:
> 
> When will you have accumulated enough $6 monthly savings to recoup the cost of buying it?


If you lease-
300.00 nonrefundable to lease
108.00 18 months x 6.00 lease fee
----------------
408.00 + 
360.00 18months x 20.00 (the new HD pack price you must keep)
----------------
768.00

If you bought (in my case)
Bought 942 for 500.00 sold it for 450.00
Bought the 622 for 600.00 net cost to me 200.00

I dont have any minimum programing to keep.
I can sale my 622 and clear my net cost...i could even make a profit.

The lease will cost you more in the long run...every time


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

AMEN, brother.....


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You still take the big hit if you don't own an older receiver, or you can't sell it for a good price. You can make out better on selling an older receiver and purchasing the new one if you sell the old one for a price close to what you originally paid. But you did initially have to up front the original purchase money.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> From the prices I have seen it looks like 5.5 years is the break even point.


I suspect very few would be content with using a 622 5.5 years in the future and with other options becoming available, heck, Satellite may well lose some of it's current appeal before the 5.5 years have elapsed.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> (Deleted phoney math)
> 
> The lease will cost you more in the long run...every time


Only if you hang on to the receiver "forever."

I paid $250 for the 942 last fall and will pay $99 to upgrade to the 622. I will have the enjoyment of viewing my locals in HD and will be free to upgrade or jump ship to Fios or www deliverd content or whatever. Keep convincing yourself using the "New Math.":hurah:


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Only if you hang on to the receiver "forever."
> 
> I paid $250 for the 942 last fall and will pay $99 to upgrade to the 622. I will have the enjoyment of viewing my locals in HD and will be free to upgrade or jump ship to Fios or www deliverd content or whatever. Keep convincing yourself using the "New Math.":hurah:


You are simply, flat out wrong. I paid LESS than $200 total (see above post for details) and I OWN my 622. Even if you set aside the fact that you pay an extra $6/mo for leasing it, I still come out ahead if I jump ship as you put it. Where as you are simply out the $349 you've paid, I can SELL my 622 if I decide to leave dish ANYTIME in the future (I say ANYTIME, to prove the point that you can NOT leave dish without penalty for 18 months). And, BTW, I've proven that older HD boxes hold there value by selling my 921 for $390.

No new math involved.... I paid $180 for my 622 (I OWN IT)
You paid $349 for your 622 (Dish owns it)

If/when we leave dish... I make approx $400
You make $0


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> If you bought (in my case)
> Bought 942 for 500.00 sold it for 450.00
> Bought the 622 for 600.00 net cost to me 200.00


Ok maybe I am nuts and sometimes I am...But spending $500 on the 942 and $600 on the 622 that means you spent $1100 on both. Selling one for $450 brings you to $650, not $200.

Personally everyone does what they feel is comfortable but personally why have a 622 and not subscribe to the HD package? For that get a standard def DVR.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I will never buy another E* receiver again. I paid the premium $1000.00 for the 921 only to have it for two years (that's $500.00 per year). The technology changes way to fast to buy one and on top of that I don't want the aggravation of not knowing whether I'll get as much out of it as I would like by selling it later. Some people may have been lucky to get as much as they did for a 921 or 942, but I want the latest technology as soon as I can so the lease fee is worth it in the long run for me.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Ghostwriter said:


> Ok maybe I am nuts and sometimes I am...But spending $500 on the 942 and $600 on the 622 that means you spent $1100 on both. Selling one for $450 brings you to $650, not $200.
> 
> Personally everyone does what they feel is comfortable but personally why have a 622 and not subscribe to the HD package? For that get a standard def DVR.


You are correct, his math does not make sense.
Regarding not subscribing to HD package, having a 622 still makes sense: You can time shift in HD the NETS if you have an OTA (like I do). I would MUCH rather watch an HD recorded version of LOST,24,The Office,LETTERMAN,ETC...then SD versions. And lets all be honest, the "new" mpeg4 hd channels leave ALOT to be desired. As I've stated many times, I love that fact that I can downgrade to bare basics during warm weather. TV is the last thing on my mind when I can play hoops, golf, tennis, play outside with my son, etc... and now I don't have to keep paying over $75/mo for stuff I simply won't have time to watch (even if I DVR it).


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

I myself have decided to purchase also. When I went from the 921 to the 942, some nut on Ebay paid me more for the 921 than I paid, even though the purchase price was listed in the auction description. He was tickled pink at the time. 

I am a technology addict, and when dish comes out with a new receiver in 3 months, you know, the VIPP++ 622.1, I will be first in line to buy it, blowing more money in the process. One thing I have learned is that the receivers hold a strong value on Ebay when most electronics loose 1/2 their value within 5 minutes of purchase. When the time comes, I will be able to recoup a significant amount of my purchase price.... 

With all that being said, I guess I am a little uncomfortable unloading a 942 that is not compabitle with new channels. I will definately put that in the auction description, even if it costs me a few $$ in final value. Peace of mind is nice! Anyone want a 942 

Chris


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> You are simply, flat out wrong. ...
> If/when we leave dish... I make approx $400 ...


Thanks for the help. I knew you hadn't really studied (New) Math.:hurah:


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Only if you hang on to the receiver "forever."
> 
> I paid $250 for the 942 last fall and will pay $99 to upgrade to the 622. I will have the enjoyment of viewing my locals in HD and will be free to upgrade or jump ship to Fios or www deliverd content or whatever. Keep convincing yourself using the "New Math.":hurah:


Only if you hang on to it for the 18 months you are required to. (768.00) is what you are on the hook for if you lease.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

jrb531 said:


> I rent the 622 and I don't pay the $6 lease fee as it's the only reciever on my account.


Can you post the line items from the Recent Activity page when you check your account online at the DISH website? If they have actually generated a bill since you switched to the 622, that would be even better. It would be good to know what is different about your account so everybody else that has to pay the $6 as their only receiver might be able to have their fee removed.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Just one last question, if you have a MPEG4 receiver and want the OTA Locals and not the HD pack don't you have to pay a $6 HD enabling fee?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

CABill said:


> Can you post the line items from the Recent Activity page when you check your account online at the DISH website? If they have actually generated a bill since you switched to the 622, that would be even better. It would be good to know what is different about your account so everybody else that has to pay the $6 as their only receiver might be able to have their fee removed.


Well as I stated in that other thread that was linked to, when I first got my 211 on the DIU promo, after a few days there was an "additional Rcvr acc fee" (ARA) added on. ..when it first only had the 49.00 upgrade fee and 2 months of HD Bronze (99.98) and 2 months (3.00) of CBS-HD East. Those items were charged before I even recieved the 211. After activation a few days later is when the ARA line showed up (my 6000 had been decommished over a year).

I then called them (a guy in HD Tech Support whom I was also discussing severe lip-sync on the 211 with) on the 6.00 fee (actually 11.41 since it was prorated for 2 months) and it dropped off the next day. Now that I decided I wanted a 622 instead, they added that fee back on (for the time being at least).

Anyway, heres my line items:

ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0 
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 5.98 
DISHHD BRONZE W/ LOCALS 54.99 
CBS HIGH DEFINITION EAST 1.5

ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/10-04/06 -11.41 
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE PARTIAL MONTH(S) 02/10-04/06 11.41

The above 2 lines were going to be for the 211 which was activated on Feb. 10.. the rest of my bill.. not shown here, as well as the first 4 lines above, just pertain to my 622 which was activated on 3/13. One thing of note though is there was no prorated ARA fee for 3/13 to 4/06 for the 622. Just programming and DVR fee. As one might expect really, since I had gotten the ARA fee dropped off the 211 in the first place.

But now the ARA is starting up again for the upcoming month. Maybe even if someone there deletes it during a month, it can automatically be generated again the next month. Who knows.

The reason why I'm not calling em on it again just yet is because I want to make sure theres plenty of time for them to have processed my returned 211 so they dont use the excuse that that receiver is whats making it look like I have an "additional receiver".

I dont feel like arguing about it right now.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

DP1 said:


> Who knows.


Not I!

Since JRB531 says he doesn't get a
ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0
I'm interested in the other lines. Like does the base package say Digital Home or DHP? Heck, even "Digital Dynamite" could be a billing choice I suppose. I don't know that I've seen one of the old DHP renters that now has only a DIU receiver.

Now if jrb531 were a new sub, I'd understand not having the fee since the terms of DHA would actually apply to him.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

lugan, I agree wih you. I watched as my 921 went from 999.00 to 500 + some change, to whatever they may be going for now. I won't own another piece till there is some stability in the hardware and software. I've had Dish a long time, and as bad as I hate to say it,for me they are the best option. Think I'll lease for a while and see how that works out. In a few days I'm going to see prime time on the networks in HD for the first time. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

lujan said:


> ...The technology changes way to fast to buy one and on top of that I don't want the aggravation of not knowing whether I'll get as much out of it as I would like by selling it later...


I agree with this completely. Ten years ago an SD receiver was good for at least 5 years. Now HD receivers are only good for 1 or 2 years. They either have failures that cause you to migrate, or they simply become obsolete. I'm slightly nervous about an 18 month commitment on the 622 because I haven't had a receiver for more than 12 months in the last 3 years. OOPS, I guess we've had our 501 for nearly 3 years.... but it's an SD DVR, very stable, and not exactly cutting edge anymore. Anyway, I'm planning to upgrade and lease the box... just not yet.

Jeff


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 18-month commitment isn't for the 622 as much as it is the programming package... so in 12 months when the dish-it-up relaxes and you are elligible, you could surely trade the 622 for something else, if there is a something else by then, if you wanted.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

liferules said:


> I don't mean to be crying sour grapes, but I am feeling deceived by Dish about the cost of the 622. At no time before getting my 1st month's bill did I hear anything about having to pay the DVR fee as well as add't receiver fee (when the 622 would be the only receiver). It wasn't mentioned on this forum, it wasn't mentioned by the CSR when I orderd the 622 on Feb. 1st, and it wasn't mentioned on the sheet of paper I signed when it was installed.
> 
> I would think it would be important for Dish to notify existing users that if they upgrade, they will be charged an additional $6 on top of any extra fees and increased prices for metal packages. I would have been happier if they didn't do it so deceptively, instead just charging more for the packages, or the 622 upgrade fee.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am happy with the 622, but the experience is a little less sweet with the knowledge that I have been "duped" for $11/month fees when I had previously been paying $5, and for another 18 months at that. There have been a lot of comments on these forums of how Dish doesn't seem to appreciate their existing customers, and this seems another example of them taking us for granted. I wouldn't hesitate to leave them for another provider if the opportunity arose, as they certainly haven't invested any effort in creating loyalty with us.


When I ordered the 622 they were pretty clear about all the fees, although language barriers were an issue.

I think the fees are excessive, but no one held a gun to my head when I made the order. I could have said no.


----------



## FrankIncensed (May 26, 2004)

How much is it to buy the 622 outright ? If you buy it do you still have to pay the dvr fee of $5.95 mo?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

622 is between $629 and $700 depending on the source, and you still need the dishes and switches if you don't have the right ones . 

DVR fee is always there unless you sub the the PlatHD package (or AEP and pay the non HD fee)


----------



## FrankIncensed (May 26, 2004)

The more I read the more I think I will just switch back to time warner cable. Seems absurd to have to pay 300 bucks for this reciver then still have to pay up to 12 bucks a month in fees


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FrankIncensed said:


> The more I read the more I think I will just switch back to time warner cable. Seems absurd to have to pay 300 bucks for this reciver then still have to pay up to 12 bucks a month in fees


Even if you buy it you could pay the same fees... so leasing it gets you the receiver for less money than buying.

However, I do agree that the $299 price tag is one of the reasons I haven't jumped yet... just like I didn't jump for the 921 or 942 for similar reasons.

Time Warner kind of bites in my area, though... so I'm not looking to jump to them anytime soon.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

FrankIncensed said:


> The more I read the more I think I will just switch back to time warner cable. Seems absurd to have to pay 300 bucks for this reciver then still have to pay up to 12 bucks a month in fees


Yeah it is pretty lame and I suppose a person could just bail on principle but it still comes down to the services as a whole as to whether one would be happy by switching vs staying.

A couple years ago when Comcast first rolled out HD in my area they had a killer deal where all the HD channels they offered were in free preview mode for like 6 months. So for the cost of Basic cable plus the HD box (20.50 in total) you got the Locals in HD, the HD versions of HBO, Sho, Starz, Cinemax, the InHD's, Espn HD and Discovery HD. Since I dont care much about SD anyway, that was like $80+ worth a programming for $20.

I didnt have a HD DVR at the time and Comcast didnt have one yet so I called Dish and asked about getting a deal on one of theirs after being a many year customer. That would've kept me from gong with Comcast. No dice.. they still wanted 500.00 for one. So I switched. Then a year later I was able to upgrade to a HD DVR with Comcast. It cost 9.95 a month.. up from 6.50 or whatever for the non-DVR one.

FF to today though and Comcast still hasnt added any new HD channels and I dont think they will be in my area for quite a while. Dish has added more since I left. So I switched back (well techinally, added Dish back cause I still have Comcast for the time being to in a scaled down way).

Point being, the 11.98 a month for the box does suck, especially after having to drop the 299.00 upfront.. but hey, just wasnt happy with the HD programming selection from Comcast in my area. So monetary issues aint everything if you dont get channels you wanna have.


----------



## PacersGuy (Dec 6, 2004)

i took the dive on trading my (owned) 921 for the 622. i had read this particular thread, and quizzed the CSR about all of the charges when this install and plan change occurs.. gave her three chances to mention the lease fee, but she did not. 

do i feel cheated? no - but would say that there may be a training opportunity for the dish folks.

steve


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm with UTexasFan (even though I'm a Jayhawk, Buffalo fan). I received my first full month statement. Gold package 69.99, DVR record fee 5.98, extra receiver (Dishplayer) 5.00 Warranty 1.99=82.96+ sales tax. If it were fall instead of spring, Iwould think about the Platinum package for another $25


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> I'm with UTexasFan (even though I'm a Jayhawk, Buffalo fan). I received my first full month statement. Gold package 69.99, DVR record fee 5.98, extra receiver (Dishplayer) 5.00 Warranty 1.99=82.96+ sales tax. If it were fall instead of spring, Iwould think about the Platinum package for another $25


I don't see a lease fee of $6.00 on this one?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

lujan said:


> I don't see a lease fee of $6.00 on this one?


I didn't, either. I'm on credit card auto pay. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

I have to say for once the CSR at Dish was VERY clear about all of the fees, etc. so I knew about this upfront and still made the decision to go ahead with the package. I bought my 942 for a hefty $700 less than a year ago and then had to explain to my wife why we needed an upgrade to get the local HD channels, so the lease route seemed a little less painful.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Funny, I noticed the absence of locals more than the absence of the $6 fee. The biggest advantage to being on CCAP is they wouldn't incessantly offer to add it! 

Others have posted bills that didn't include a $6 lease fee but they all kept some receiver they had previously and it became an Addl Rec @ $5/month. Lots of others in what APPEAR to be the same situation didn't get their ViP treated as a "1st receiver".

olgeezer - I assume all your receivers were owned, not leased previously?? The one you turned in (811??) - did you get it before or after you got the Dishplayer that you kept? If you happen to talk to a CSR again, can you ask what they show to be your Primary receiver? If you didn't return an owned receiver for a $25 credit and just ADDED a 622 (maybe dropping an owned receiver from the account), I suspect you have a better chance of having the DIU receiver treated as the 1st receiver. Gross speculation there!


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

The first was a 4500-7200-811-622. The second was a 3500-7100-7200 (warranty exchange). All except the 622 were owned. I kept the 811, but took it out of service.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

liferules said:


> I don't mean to be crying sour grapes, but I am feeling deceived by Dish about the cost of the 622. At no time before getting my 1st month's bill did I hear anything about having to pay the DVR fee as well as add't receiver fee (when the 622 would be the only receiver). It wasn't mentioned on this forum, it wasn't mentioned by the CSR when I orderd the 622 on Feb. 1st, and it wasn't mentioned on the sheet of paper I signed when it was installed.
> 
> I would think it would be important for Dish to notify existing users that if they upgrade, they will be charged an additional $6 on top of any extra fees and increased prices for metal packages. I would have been happier if they didn't do it so deceptively, instead just charging more for the packages, or the 622 upgrade fee.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am happy with the 622, but the experience is a little less sweet with the knowledge that I have been "duped" for $11/month fees when I had previously been paying $5, and for another 18 months at that. There have been a lot of comments on these forums of how Dish doesn't seem to appreciate their existing customers, and this seems another example of them taking us for granted. I wouldn't hesitate to leave them for another provider if the opportunity arose, as they certainly haven't invested any effort in creating loyalty with us.


The high cost of TV. Our other choice is to simply say no.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, at least it appears Dish CSA's are doing a better job of discussing up front costs with the April group compared with the Feb crew. I guess that's something...


----------



## mikehaj (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been happily using my 622 since mid Feb (replaced a 510 and 811). I just looked at my bill and saw the 3 extra fees. For some reason, I thought my monthly bill was going to be about the same, if not less with the DishHD Bronze.

Apparently my bill went up about $20/month. I haven't seen too many posts about the Home Protection Plan. Is this actually an extra charge, which a lot of people aren't opting in for, or is it supposed to be included in the lease fee?

ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0 (I guess this is the lease fee--I don't remember hearing about it back in Feb.)
DISH NETWORK DVR SERVICEFEE 5.98 
DHA DISHHD BRONZE W/ LOCALS 54.99 
CBS HIGH DEFINITION WEST 0.0 
DISH HOME PROTECTION 5.99


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

mikehaj said:


> ADDL RECEIVER ACCESS FEE 6.0 (I guess this is the lease fee--I don't remember hearing about it back in Feb.)


...you didn't...it was slipped in very quietly (at least for many of us)!


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

liferules said:


> ...you didn't...it was slipped in very quietly (at least for many of us)!


I still have the e-mail that I received from Dish (and posted here) that stated that the first receiver on an account that there would be no lease fee (and if there is only one receiver on an account there would be no fee. I haven't talked to my contact about this yet but I will soon.

I am wondering if this is an accounting problem that is happening when a new 622 is added to an account before the old receiver is removed. Technically at that moment there would be more than one receiver on the account which would trigger the "additional receiver access fee". I'm wondering if this fee will clear in the first month the the 622 is the only receiver on the account.

The month I added my 811 and retired my 5000, I got hit with two receiver access fees because the CSR added my 811 before she took off my 5000. (I was able to have one of them removed after I got my bill.)


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> I am wondering if this is an accounting problem that is happening when a new 622 is added to an account before the old receiver is removed. Technically at that moment there would be more than one receiver on the account which would trigger the "additional receiver access fee". I'm wondering if this fee will clear in the first month the the 622 is the only receiver on the account.


I hope you are correct. I emailed Dish and never heard back from them. I then called and spoke to "Jimmy" with an Indian accent. He put me on hold several times and came back and adamantly stated that the DVR fee is appropriate and there was only the mention of the HD fee which is waived when subscribing to the metal packages...


----------

